# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots > Turing test >  Book "Turing's Imitation Game: Conversations with the Unknown" by Kevin Warwick, Huma Shah, Cambridge University Press, 2016, United Kingdom

## Airicist

"Turing's Imitation Game"

"Turing's Imitation Game: Conversations with the Unknown" on Amazon

Author - Kevin Warwick

----------


## Airicist

"Turing’s Imitation Game – A Q&A with co-author Huma Shah"

by Huma Shah
October 11, 2016

----------

